# Insulating The Double Roller Doors On My Brewhouse



## Hogan (24/11/10)

The new brewhouse is up and running. 42sqm of colourbond insulated with silver blanket, batts and ply on roof and walls. Trouble is that the two steel roller doors face west and I'm finding a great deal of heat being generated on and through the doors.

I am considering gluing a couple of space blankets to the inside but don't know if this would be effective as there would be no air layer between the door and the blanket. Need something to absord the heat as it comes through the doors or reflect if back out. Having reflective material on the outside is not an option. 

Any suggestions from those who have come across the same problem (and fixed it) would be appreciated.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## olde (24/11/10)

Just swing the shed around 90 degrees to the south, or 180 degrees. There's no cure for poor design. At a pinch consider an awning.


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/10)

Hogan said:


> The new brewhouse is up and running. 42sqm of colourbond insulated with silver blanket, batts and ply on roof and walls. Trouble is that the two steel roller doors face west and I'm finding a great deal of heat being generated on and through the doors.
> 
> I am considering gluing a couple of space blankets to the inside but don't know if this would be effective as there would be no air layer between the door and the blanket. Need something to absord the heat as it comes through the doors or reflect if back out. Having reflective material on the outside is not an option.
> 
> ...



Any pics of the insulation etc inside the shed?

My bar is a single car garage with the roller door facing north. In summer you can barely touch the door without getting 3rd degree burns. I'd love to insulate it and the roof as well to reduce the temp. 

Either that or i could actually fix the AC that has been there for the past 3.5 years as a wall decoration :lol:


----------



## alowen474 (24/11/10)

Put a verandah on the front.


----------



## MarkBastard (24/11/10)

Plant a tree and wait 10 years :huh:


----------



## TidalPete (24/11/10)

Hogan said:


> The new brewhouse is up and running. 42sqm of colourbond insulated with silver blanket, batts and ply on roof and walls. Trouble is that the two steel roller doors face west and I'm finding a great deal of heat being generated on and through the doors.
> 
> I am considering gluing a couple of space blankets to the inside but don't know if this would be effective as there would be no air layer between the door and the blanket. Need something to absord the heat as it comes through the doors or reflect if back out. Having reflective material on the outside is not an option.
> 
> ...



Pics would be good Hoges.  
Don't suppose there's room for an awning?
I have my brewshed all planned for when I win lotto & as it will face the east an awning is included just for the reason you mention.

TP


----------



## joshuahardie (24/11/10)

Paint the door white

Ditch the roller door, and use a swinging door that can be insulated.

I don't see a simple answer to this one really....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/11/10)

maybe a stepup from space blanket would be Aircel insulation ,, I recon your rollerdoors would still be good to roll, its only a few mm thick ,, spray adhesive it on ...

Alot of building sites have offcut laying around  

cheers


----------



## .DJ. (24/11/10)

ask the sun to move...


----------



## argon (24/11/10)

TidalPete said:


> Pics would be good Hoges.
> Don't suppose there's room for an awning?
> I have my brewshed all planned for when I win lotto & as it will face the east an awning is included just for the reason you mention.
> 
> TP




Awning would definitely be the go mate. Need pics for a better idea. Perhaps a roller blind attached to the outside of the shed that comes down over the face of the doors. This would essentially stop heat gain directly to the face of the colorbond. Added benefit would be you could have the doors open for breezes but still have the shade and privacy from the roller blind.

anyone of these kind of things... wouldn't take up any square meterage that way


----------



## joshuahardie (24/11/10)

.DJ. said:


> ask the sun to move...



or brew at night


----------



## fraser_john (24/11/10)

Yep, some kind of external blind. Possibly even put up one of those shade sails as well just to keep the sun off.


----------



## earle (24/11/10)

What about a couple of whirly-birds or exhaust fans in the roof at the door end of the shed. Draw the hot air out at the end it is being produced.


----------



## outbreak (24/11/10)

Having an airgap is critical even with aircell insulation (I am aware that it contains air) maybe you coul use some sort of spacer to create an air gap, anything is better than nothing though. Aircell is pretty pricey but would be your best bet in this situation as it will create thermal lag an also reflect the heat. Or you could shell out for some Aerogel http://www.aerogel.com/

Or mentioned above an awning, its always easier to stop the heat before it hits a surface than to insulate when it comes to keeping heat out.....


----------



## Hogan (24/11/10)

Thanks all for the comments. Argon and others have given me food for thought, especially the pull down blind or awning at the front. Heavy duty canvas roll up could be the go. I was a bit fixated with not cluttering up the outside but now I'm being swayed that way.

The location was not where it was to go originally but a hard nose council inspector would not let me put it where I wanted and the configuration led to the doors facing west. 

Here are some pics for your info.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Fents (24/11/10)

those pics are the stuff shed dreams are mad of. nice setup.


----------



## argon (24/11/10)

Hogan said:


> Thanks all for the comments. Argon and others have given me food for thought, especially the pull down blind or awning at the front. Heavy duty canvas roll up could be the go. I was a bit fixated with not cluttering up the outside but now I'm being swayed that way.
> 
> The location was not where it was to go originally but a hard nose council inspector would not let me put it where I wanted and the configuration led to the doors facing west.
> 
> ...




Firstly good looking shed... a little jealous i must say.

The pull down blind should be a good option. For the simplicity that you're excluding the heat from even entering the envelope in the first instance. Therefore not requiring you to increase the thermal mass of the built fabric.

From the pics... it looks like there is a reasonable amount of space in front of the doors for a pergola. Adding a slatted screen or blind to the western side would also suffice in providing shade to the western elevation of the shed... plus you'd have a nice court in front of the shed.

Good luck with it mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (24/11/10)

Hogan said:


> Thanks all for the comments. Argon and others have given me food for thought, especially the pull down blind or awning at the front. Heavy duty canvas roll up could be the go. I was a bit fixated with not cluttering up the outside but now I'm being swayed that way.
> 
> The location was not where it was to go originally but a hard nose council inspector would not let me put it where I wanted and the configuration led to the doors facing west.
> 
> ...



Bugger off Hoges! That is serious brewhouse porn there. :angry: 
I am VERY jealous of blokes with brew sheds & this does NOT help one iota.  
Go with the awning mate. You won't regret it as you can also use the space as a beer garden thingy or wheel the brewstand outside on hot days with no hassles.
You & whatstheirnames :lol: ever coming up our way again soon? You missed a good one at the Batcave & we missed Pumpy at breakfast. :lol: 

TP


----------



## michael_aussie (24/11/10)

argon said:


> Firstly good looking shed... a little jealous i must say.
> 
> The pull down blind should be a good option. For the simplicity that you're excluding the heat from even entering the envelope in the first instance. Therefore not requiring you to increase the thermal mass of the built fabric.
> 
> From the pics... it looks like there is a reasonable amount of space in front of the doors for a pergola. Adding a slatted screen or blind to the western side would also suffice in providing shade to the western elevation of the shed... plus you'd have a nice court in front of the shed.


+1 jealous
+1 blind, awning or pergola
keep the heat out, not try and stop it once it's in.

if you can't fit something on the front, an internal blind or curtain next to the door made from an insulating material that forms an air space will help, but no where near as much as keeping the heat out in the first place.


----------



## MarkBastard (24/11/10)

yeah something to aspire to when i grow up for sure


----------



## keifer33 (24/11/10)

A timber louvre pergola would be good as in winter you may want a bit of sun and warmth but not the summer sun.


----------



## Hogan (24/11/10)

TidalPete said:


> You & whatstheirnames :lol: ever coming up our way again soon? You missed a good one at the Batcave & we missed Pumpy at breakfast. :lol:
> 
> TP




Hi TP - yes Batz invited me Pumpy and Franko up to the cave for the xmas swap but unfortunately other plans put the kybosh on that. Certainly will keep our northern brothers in mind when it comes to our next road trip. Hope to see you and the boys in 2011.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## wessmith (24/11/10)

Hoges, you could try one of those triangular sails out the front. They do a good job of absorbing the rays.
PM me as I have just re-commissioned the Blokes Shed Brewery in East Bowral - would be good to swap brew stories.

Wes


----------



## white.grant (24/11/10)

You could also paint the doors a lighter colour so they don't absorb as much heat! 

cheers

grant


----------



## Steve (24/11/10)

Obviously there'll never be a car in there, just build a deck out the front with a bull nose roof, hammock etc
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Love the plastic floor walkways. What happens if you step off it? :lol:


----------



## Ivan Other One (24/11/10)

Recently had the roof done with some insulating paint. Made a huge difference to the inside temp of the house. 
Or as suggested paint it a very light colour that doesn't absorb the heat so much. the more coats the better.
Good luck with it Mate, and yes very nice set up you have there.


----------



## schooey (24/11/10)

Umm... Mick? Why have we not had a brew day in it to christen it yet? :huh:


----------



## Hogan (24/11/10)

wessmith said:


> Hoges, you could try one of those triangular sails out the front. They do a good job of absorbing the rays.
> PM me as I have just re-commissioned the Blokes Shed Brewery in East Bowral - would be good to swap brew stories.
> 
> Wes



Wes I would appreciate an invite down to interact with the Blokes Shed Brewery. Expect a PM



Steve said:


> P.S. Love the plastic floor walkways. What happens if you step off it? :lol:



Instant electrocution.



schooey said:


> Umm... Mick? Why have we not had a brew day in it to christen it yet? :huh:



Schooey you know there is an open invitation to you and Les to come south anytime you fancy. 


Thanks all for your advice and guidance.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## BEC26 (24/11/10)

Hoges,

I was really feeling for you, I really was.

Then I realised what the thread was about, a chance to show of the brew shed to die for.

My sympathy has tried up, now replaced with deep green envy hahahaha

Nice setup, possble suggestion as mentioned by others - if a safe secure place, put the whirly birds in, lift each door 2-3 inches, shpuld help. If not, a nce verandah would be nice to sit under in the evenng after they have finished their "day job

Great Brewshed/Garage

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## proudscum (24/11/10)

in this photo to the upper left is a pergola that has slats set at an angle so they block the sun in summer and let it in during the winter.first saw this at shaw and smith winery tasting room and it was made from steel.this one is in timber so the s+smith guys are keen on this design.if you do a pergola you have the added benefit of having a nice area to grow your fresh hops.

http://www.wineanorak.com/shawsmith.htm


shed +1


----------



## fcmcg (24/11/10)

Awsome space...
I have shed envy !
But back to your op....
If you want a bit more work....build a frame in front of your roller doors...inside..sheet it....with enough space to open /close the rollers...and hang double doors that open inward...you could insulate the back of them easy...as i said a bit more work but that's the chippy in me lol
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## emdub (24/11/10)

Looks like an awning/carport is about the best shot. I'd want access through the doors too.
I've had success with a quality tarp on a rental, (silver one with strong eyelets or "D" rings) and lasted a good three years before being removed. 
I fixed one side with a strip of wood, screwed to the wall. (Very strong) and simply two tent-poles well pegged to hold the other end up. Stretcher bars would have been good too.

Just a thought, if you don't want permanency but would last well with a quality tarp and maybe a couple of posts in the ground. Would double as a carport too.
Otherwise build a proper awning or carport.


----------



## hirns (24/11/10)

Hoges, 

The roller doors should have about two to three mm tollerance when it rolls up, the thickness of the felt runner cloth that goes in the channel guides. You could get quite a decent coating of a specialilsed spray insulation for that thickness. I'm thinking the spray on roof insulation as mentioned before. Another option might be to use inch wide 4mm thick high density foam that comes in a roll with adheasive on one side. You could stick it in the square recessed channels of the door(on inside). Being in the recessed section it won't affect roll up. It's not ideal but would effectively halve the area of direct heat. This idea could then be used with the air cell insulation idea(and thermal paint). Depending on what you do out the front, the sun sails and a cuople of coppers logs would do the trick.

Cheers 

Hirns


----------



## Hatchy (25/11/10)

I reckon you should ignore what these other blokes are saying, give up on the idea & send that shed to my place. It seems like a plan with no obvious flaws to me.


----------



## Yob (25/11/10)

+1.. I think you should brew up a storm, we can all come up and help relieve you of this troublesome burden


----------



## Bizier (25/11/10)

Porno shed mate. Add my name to the jealous list.


----------



## Eater (25/11/10)

Hogan said:


> View attachment 42376



Just a quick question, when you roll the doors up, is there a significant increase of the roller height (as more door is added to the roller) and does it touch the ceiling at all in the corners closest to the roller?

And that is an Epic Brew Shed


----------



## jimi (25/11/10)

Pull out the rollers and put in big windows - then you might have something you might like to drink and brew in


----------

